# Amplificadores con baterias de UPS?



## enecumene (Abr 18, 2007)

es posible echar a andar un amplificador con baterias de UPS de 12v 4.5A o 7A?, porque he pensado armar uno pero no quiero usarlo con una power supply con transformador ni nada de eso y hacerlo funcionar con tres o cuatro baterias de 12v 4.5A o 7A incluyendole un cargardor de bateria??, no se si me hice explicar...saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola, si se puede, sólo tenés que poner tantas baterías en serie para llegar a la alimentación que quieras del amplificador. Tené cuidado con la corriente que te va a pedir, las baterías tienen que aguantarla. Si es una potencia un poco grande, no te va a durar nucho la carga


----------



## enecumene (Abr 19, 2007)

muchas gracias Francisco Galarza por tu repuesta, ahora mismo vere si puedo conseguir en la web como armarlo.. de nuevo gracias.

ahhh, otra pregunta que se olvida no sabras horas dura una bateria de ups??


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola, la batería te va a durar cargada algo así como la corriente que consume el amplificador dividido los amper/hora de la batería; si una batería dice 7.5A, significa que puede estar una hora dando 7.5A. De esto no estoy seguro pero estoy muy convencido.
Hay algunos tipod de baterias muy "lineales", osea, cuando estan llenas y cuando tienen poca carga, la tension que entregan es la misma; esto es bueno porque tu alimentación va aser constante. Ahora, si la batería pierde tensión a medida que se descarga, al final le vas a poder pedir menos volumen al amplificador porque si no, recorta


----------



## enecumene (Abr 19, 2007)

hola, el amplificador que voy armar segun dicen consume solo 3.5A entonces debo dividir 3.5A/7A=0.47?? el amplificador se alimenta con 35V y consume 3.5A, entonces le pondria tres baterias de 12V y 7 amperes cuantas horas duraria el amplificador??


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 19, 2007)

Me equivoqué, es alreves la division. Te duraria 2 horas


----------



## enecumene (Abr 19, 2007)

ok, entonces no importa cuantas baterias ponga siempre se hara el calculo por 7A?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 19, 2007)

Si las baterias están en serie, la corriente que pasa por ellas es siempre la misma, es una sola corriente. Ahora si ponés baterías en paralelo, en lugar de 7A serán 14 o 21 o 28.... depende de la cantidad que pongas


----------

